# Apple TV2 + iPhone 4 + AirTunes : questions...



## nemo62 (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je dispose de l'Apple TV2 + iPhone 4 (et donc AirTunes). J'ai également une TV avec 1 seul tuner TNT reliée à un DDE qui sert de magnétoscope numérique.

J'aimerai parfois regarder une chaîne et en enregistrer une autre, ce qui est impossible avec mon système. Existe-t'il un moyen de transférer une émission ou un film de l'iPhone 4 sur la TV via l'Apple TV2 ? Si oui comment faire et si non, quelle solution me proposez-vous ?

Cordialement.


----------



## nemo62 (19 Avril 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## Jellybass (19 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris.

En gros, tu voudrais capter la télé en direct sur ton iPhone et envoyer le signal vers ton Apple TV 2 ? France télévisions a une application qui permet de regarder leurs programmes. Je ne sais si elle supporte AirPlay, mais tu peux essayer.


----------



## nemo62 (19 Avril 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris.
> 
> En gros, tu voudrais capter la télé en direct sur ton iPhone et envoyer le signal vers ton Apple TV 2 ? France télévisions a une application qui permet de regarder leurs programmes. Je ne sais si elle supporte AirPlay, mais tu peux essayer.



Tu as parfaitement compris. Merci de ta réponse.

Par contre j'ai déjà essayé avec l'appli iPhone de M6, et ça ne fonctionne pas. Cela signifie donc que leur appli ne supporte pas AirPlay ? Reste plus à attendre qu'ils fassent des MAJ...


----------



## Jellybass (19 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce que proposent les différentes chaines françaises, mais ici en Angleterre, l'appli de la BBC ne gère pas AirPlay. Plus qu'à espérer des mises à jour.


----------

